# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  microsleeping

## randosity

so, I am sort of curious about microsleeping. A microsleep is when you fall asleep for a very short amount of time (a fraction of a second to several seconds). This happens when you are tired, and doing some really boring task, such as sitting in a lecture (or driving  ::shock:: ). what I find interesting, is that I always have some kind of fairly vivid hallucination/dream during this.

so recently, I have started trying to induce these microsleeps, and have been fairly successful, but I still am not sure, What am I seeing/hearing  during a micro sleep. Sometimes I am in a whole different scenario, and lose track of where I am or how much time has passed, sometimes it is just an audio thing, often my name being called out, and sometimes its a hallucination such as a book levitating around my room. In almost every case I realize I have fallen asleep and immediately snap out of it. I really am not sure if it is HI or a dream or something entirely different. anyway, Anyone else get this? 

(not sure if right section)

----------


## Hidden

How would you induce microsleeps?  What's the difference between a microsleep and just drifting off for a few seconds and then snapping out of it?  Or are they the same thing?

It sounds like you're just experiencing HH.  I'm not sure why you would want to try to induce a microsleep when it seems like you could just go into a lucid dream instead of waking up after a few seconds.

----------


## randosity

well, so far any attempts at triggering a lucid dream from this have been unsuccessful. The way I can trigger them is simply to lay on my bed, usually with my eyes open, when I am relatively tired and it just happens after a bit. But, I can't wild, or get sp or HI, so this is interesting to me, because it is the closest I have been able to come to a wild. It is also interesting to me that this works with my eyes open...anyway, I was just wondering if anyone else experienced this...

----------


## Hidden

Hmm...  I may have experienced something similar once.  I'm not sure.  I was on a bus and I found that if I closed my eyes and relaxed the right way, I could see a scene, kind of like a dream scene only it was only visual and it was quite unstable.  I kept slipping out of it, but I could get it back fairly easily and I could also manipulate the scene somewhat.  Does that sound like what you've experienced?  It was kind of interesting and it was certainly entertaining, but I haven't tried to induce them since then.

----------


## Ermac

Micro-Sleep occurs if you are sleep deprived and only last in 5-10 second burst

If you want to induce Micro-Sleep, don't go to sleep for 2+ days

Micro-Sleep is actually the bodies defense system to sleep while you are awake which is not healthy at all

----------

